
Why does 128==128: false but 127==127: true when converting to Integer wrappers? - based2
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1700081/why-does-128-128-return-false-but-127-127-return-true-when-converting-to-integ
======
peterashford
Everyone using Java knows that you need to use .equals() for comparing
Objects, not ==.

------
du_bing
Yeah, I have encounter this interesting problem. To put it simple, -128~127 is
directly stored in the RAM, when compared, the program only compares the real
value of the number. But when a number is 128 or other, the program will
compare both the location and value of the number.

